# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Роналд Бинкофски назначен генеральным директором Microsoft в Казахстане и регионе СНГ

## Labs

Microsoft объявляет о назначении с 1 апреля Роналда Бинкофски генеральным директором Microsoft в Казахстане, а также руководителем регионального офиса в СНГ. Роналд сменит на посту Константина Назарова, который занимал эту должность в течение последнего года.

Роналд будет отвечать за развитие бизнеса в регионе, который включает 9 стран – Казахстан, Армению, Азербайджан, Беларусь, Монголию, Кыргызстан, Туркменистан, Таджикистан и Узбекистан. 

До назначения в течение 4 лет Роналд возглавлял офис Microsoft в Польше, а ранее – офис в Румынии в течение 2,5 лет.

«Я чрезвычайно рад стать частью этого региона, страны которого имеют высокий потенциал для развития и роста сегодня и в будущем. Вместе с командой мы останемся привержены нашим клиентам и партнерам, будем помогать им внедрять технологии и развиваться в эпоху цифровой трансформации всех отраслей бизнеса и жизни», - отметил он.

Роналд работает в Microsoft более 10 лет и имеет обширный опыт в управлении бизнесом, в продажах, маркетинге, операционном управлении и управлении изменениями. Он начинал свою карьеру в компании Software AG в качестве регионального менеджера в Центральной и Восточной Европе, до этого управлял собственным бизнесом.

Роналд окончил факультет прикладной математики в Ягелонском университете в Кракове, Польша, а также программу Advanced Management в бизнес-школе INSEAD. Он также изучал русский язык в университете им. Гете во Франкфурте-на-Майне в Германии.

----------

